# Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?



## nothing to see here

*Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Which shinies do you think look the best? Any that you think look _better_ than the normal colors? How about the worst?

For worst, try not to count those "looks almost exactly like the original colors"-type ones...  I'm talking more about those that have freakishly bright colors, colors that clash horribly with each other, or just colors that look really bad for that Pokémon for whatever reason.  "It looks exactly like the regular one but with shiny sparkles" just isn't enough to make it truly crappy.

*Best:* Shiny Gastly, with the blue gas; and of course, Golden Magikarp/Red Gyarados.  I also like the blue Mew... and Flareon, which looks like a bigger, fluffier Eevee! The whole Metagross line is good, too.  And the golden Arceus, which works especially well when Arceus is Normal/Electric/Rock/Steel type.

*Worst:* Basically, pretty much anything that had its main color replaced with some freakishly bright neon yellow-green, and dark-colored Pokémon that become bright blue when shiny.  Nidoqueen and the others that got the "greenish-brown baby crap + pink" color scheme are awful as well.  And shiny Giratina... ugh.


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

The shiny starters are all very cool to me.

But I hate shiny Burmy, Shellos, Meowth, and anything that has a shiny that looks almost exactly like the normal one.

The shiny Nidoqueen's color isn't quite my favorite either, but I love how the shiny male Nidoran line looks like the female line XD


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Mew and Ditto and other blue shinies are so nice. 
I don't tend to like Red shinies or orange shinies.


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shinies I like:
Ninetales, Rapidash, Dewgong, Gastly line, Gyarados, Umbreon, Yanma, Ho-oh, Gardevoir, Manectric, Camerupt, Zangoose, Rayquaza, Infernape, Surskit, Cranindos line, Stunky line and Abomasnow.

Shinies I dislike:
Azelf, Mesprite, Uxie, almost all pink, yellow, aqua and purple shinies.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Hm. I like most of the blue ones, namely Voltorb. The Rapidash one was nice in gen II, when it had blue flames, like the current Ponyta shiny.

I'm not sure about my most hated one, I can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

All of the starters accept blaziken are good.

I really hate those green ones, though.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Charizard and Rotom are awesome.

Alakazam, Spiritomb and Gastrodon


----------



## Jolty

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Best: Spheal, Kyogre, Charizard, Teddiursa, Stunky, Skuntank, Dialga, Palkia

Worst: any that are that piss looking awful yellow (eg Drifloon)


----------



## Stardust Dragona

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Psyduck and Golducks shiny sprites are evil. I know it.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Charizard, Ditto and Mew are fairly good. Shiny Umbreon is better. Those metallic-blue rings can't be beaten.

I don't like Pikachu's colour alternation. It looks rather ugly, don't you think?


----------



## S.K

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shinx, Luxio and Luxray shiny all look awesome.

Rayquaza shiny is made of WIN


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

shiny Charizard, Rotom, Sandslash, Electabuzz and Absol are cool

shiny Mammoswine, Mankey, Gabite, Garchomp, Seviper, Empoleon and Torterra on the other hand... are ugly


----------



## StyliBoy

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Well, I love Umbreon's shiny, hate Espeon's. It's a sickly green and disgusting


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I really hate shiny Lucario. It looks like a bad recolour to me.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Lucas755 said:


> The Rapidash one was nice in gen II, when it had blue flames, like the current Ponyta shiny.


I'm awfully partial to GSC-Shiny!Rapidash, if only because it's my only shiny.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Green Chansey, purple Kingdra and Lapras, green Dragonite, purple Heracross...so anything that's purple of green.

Coolest are shiny Manectric and shiny Honchkrow.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny oddish is so cute! I love that shade of green. Also shiny metapod and butterfree~

Worst, for me, are all the water types that are horrishly pink or purple, like swampert. They look like the vomit of a unicorn.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

My favorite is Shiny Bellossom, if only because I ALMOST HAD ONE...

I don't really see how the Shiny Charmander line can become black all of a sudden at the end. I don't like it much.


----------



## Meririn

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Ralts. Orange? Really? Blah. I originally had to play a rom of Sapphire, but the screen of my computer was broken, making it seem like all the Pokemon were in inverted colours. I had a Gardevoir on that version, making it look like it had fuschia hair and blue horns. For some reason, I assumed the shiny looked like that, and it was completely love. Seeing that the shiny was really orange with blue hair was a complete letdown. 

Shiny Kabutops is awesome, same with Vaporeon and Espeon.


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



			
				ライチュウ;231811 said:
			
		

> I don't like Pikachu's colour alternation. It looks rather ugly, don't you think?


WHAT colour alteration? It's pretty much Pikachu in the shade

Anyways, I like Flygon and Butterfree ^^

I don't really dislike any (not even Pikachu)


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Ralts isn't orange, it's purple.

I like Shiny Gengar, Gastly and Haunter. :DDD But Shiny Entei is boring.


----------



## Sparkling Dragon

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Absol gives ownage to all who oppose him, shiny or not.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Ho-oh looks pwnage.

I like shiny aerodactyl (yeah, I butchered that spelling) except for its inner wings. I mean...blue with that shade of pink? Nah. It'd be nice if it were red or purple, but not blue. D:


----------



## Meririn

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Darksong said:


> Shiny Ralts isn't orange, it's purple.


Its body is vaguely purple, but it's the orange that stands out, at least to me. It just sucks.


----------



## Alakazam

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Gallade pwns all.

Shiny Luxray = Epic Failure.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Best: Umbreon. Definately favorite.
Worst: Mewtwo(OMG WHAAAAAT)


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Best: Butterfree~

*does not have a least favorite*


----------



## AzureKitty

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Umbreon and Altaria are my favourites. I like Vaporeon and Qwilfish too; I have a soft spot for purple things.

Shiny Espeon kind of scares me. o.o


----------



## Xelac

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny charizard and rayquaza look cool, but shiny murcrow looks rediculous in pink. It's a dark type!!!!


----------



## Ibiku

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Xelac said:


> Shiny charizard and rayquaza look cool, but shiny murcrow looks rediculous in pink. It's a dark type!!!!


*laughs*
PINK MURKROW!? the fellows over at game freak were either drunk or so far ahead of us that it's beyond comprehention when they did that. XD


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Caterpie and Magikarp are the best.
Gold is epic.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I find that Rayquaza looks pretty awesome. Then again, I'm biased because my favourite colours are red and black.

The first thing that pops to mind for worst-looking shiny is Espeon. Seriously, bright green on a previously lilac Pokemon? No thanks.


----------



## sagefo

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Best: rayquaza, charizard, mew, gyarados
Worst:sneasel, weavile, giratina


----------



## Renteura

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Best: Charizard, Voltorb
Worst: Squirtle (It hurts my eyes ;A;), Deoxys

Can't think of any more. P:


----------



## J.T.

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Best: Dialga, Gyarados (maybe biased because I have one), Azelf, Gallade (then again I always like Gallade), Gliscor

Worst: Weavile, Pikachu (which sucks because it's the only shiny I caught myself on Diamond), Sceptile (kinda clashes).


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I like the Ralts line shinies, but you'd have figured out that by now. But otherwise, I like Parasect, just because it looks like a mushroom from the old Mario games. Absol. Lopunny, Glaceon(<3), Tangrowth, Toxicroak, Roserade, Delcatty, Gliscor, Furret, Eevee, Metagross and Muk.

I hate all those who barely change what so ever, like Pikachu.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



> Shiny oddish is so cute! I love that shade of green.


I like it too, but maybe that's because that's the only shiny I've ever caught myself.



> Worst: Mewtwo(OMG WHAAAAAT)


I like it, and this is coming from someone who doesn't really like green.

I hate Zubat and Golbat (maybe Crobat; does it have the same colour? I haven't seen one) simply because the colours are hideous.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Hmm, I actually like most of them, even the bright eye-burning ones like Tropius or Shuckle. But in particular I like:
Grimer, Koffing, Azelf, Lickiliky, Altaria, Regice, Gastly, Regirock, and, um, that's all I can remember right now.

My least favorites are the ones that don't change much, like Bidoof and Gengar.


----------



## Elliekat

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I like Altaria, Persian and Umbreon.
I don't like how a ton of the water-types turn purple when they are shiny. Especially since the purple is so UGLY. Ex. Vaporeon, Mudkip line.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Pikachu Goddess said:


> (maybe Crobat; does it have the same colour? I haven't seen one)


No, shiny Crobat is pink. I have one.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Rayquaza and Charizard are super cool, 'cause they're black and black is always such a super cool color, right guys?
I probably like Shiny Charizard so much because it's one of my most beautiful and valuable Pokemon cards. The Ralts line and Shinx line are also neat. Shiny Kangaskhan was cool in G/S/C but got boring afterwards.

My least favorite is probably all those that are just gross yellow or green (Mismagius, Sandshrew, Spinda, Zubat/Golbat)... Also the ones that barely change at all (Pikachu, Latios, ESPECIALLY Garchomp).


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Alraunne said:


> ... Also the ones that barely change at all (Pikachu, Latios, ESPECIALLY Garchomp).


Latios changes more then, say pikachu or Bidoof. He turns from sky blue to mint green.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Invader Palkia said:


> Latios changes more then, say pikachu or Bidoof. He turns from sky blue to mint green.


Oh, it is mint green... I remembered it being some ugly shade of cyan. :B He'll go into the "yellow or green" category then. Though not quite as ugly a green.
I think it would've been cooler if shiny Latios were red and shiny Latias were blue... Back when I was really little I had some Nidoran that were like that when I took them into Pokemon Stadium. The male was blue and the female was purple. x3


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

You have to admit that Golden Magikarp is awesome :)

I have a Lv100 Shiny Magikarp that completely kills Lv4 Bidoof.

Red Gyarados is very nice because it makes me remember the days when I first played Gold.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I really like Shiny Persian (pink kitty that isn't uglymewpink!), Tyranitar, Roserade (purple and black go together well..)., Purugly, Lopunny(a nice shade of pink for it, imo), Umbreon (blue and black are a nice combo), and Shaymin.

I don't like shiny Mew.  I just... don't.  But then again I don't like Mew that much normally...


----------



## Felidire

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I'd have to say Umbreon, hands down. ,xD
Shiny espeon just looks.. wrong? =x
Jolteon as well.


----------



## Rayne Forest

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I like most of them. My favorites are Umbreon, Skitty (redness =D), Jolteon, Cyndaquil line (more redness =DD), and Charizard.

The worst? Well:


Alexi said:


> Worst, for me, are all the water types that are horrishly pink or purple, like swampert. They look like the vomit of a unicorn.


XD


----------



## Espeonrules

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I love anything that has blue on it (since blue is my favorite color), and I think Ponyta/Rapidash and Umbreon are one of the best blue shines.

Anything neon or extremely bright I hate. Kind of like...Espeon. I don't like it's green color. Also I don't like shinies that basically just look like the original, since that basically ruins the point of having a new color. Like Pikachu, Glaceon, and Garchomp.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Aw... Nobody likes teh Erindor.

Or at least his RP character form.

Umbreon: Yes. Ho-oh, yes. Raquaza, Groudon, Celebi, Absol, are pretty good too.


----------



## UnderFire

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Machamp is the worst looking shiny pokemon.The best shiny pokemon is Regigigas.


----------



## Zoltea

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Worst is Groudon. =.=
Best are Rayquaza and Charizard.


----------



## Linzys

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I actually really like the neon green shiny Espeon. :D

Also, Ponyta and Rapidash look awesome shiny. :3


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Umbreon actually but Ponyta/Rapidash have to win this...but wait Shiny Eevee is a cute light shade if I recall correctly...







Cuteeeeee~

And my very favourist~







Purplekecleon is an awesome artist.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Espeonrules said:


> Anything neon or extremely bright I hate. Kind of like...Espeon. I don't like it's green color. Also I don't like shinies that basically just look like the original, since that basically ruins the point of having a new color. Like Glaceon


 = 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?
They're quite different, original is blue and blue-grey, while shiny is white and light blue.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I like the shades of blue on Nidoran and Ditto:









They just look nice this way.
Scyther also looks good, because he has sharper versions of his original colors, which actually make him stand out quite a bit.

I seriously dislike the bright green, light green, or neon green shinies, which is a hecka lot of them. Seriously, why are there so many lightish green shinies, why not a less headache inducing color, or a bunch of different colors instead of so much repetitivness.


----------



## Fredie

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

My favourite shinies are Rayquaza and Giratina, they just look awesome. 













My least favourite is Infernape, it just hurts my eyes...


----------



## Articuno

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I hate all shinys.


----------



## H1dd3n_Drag0n

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

My favorites are definitely Metagross, Gallade, and Absol.
Silver and gold is always an awesome combination, especially on a Metagross.
Gallade looks awesome as it is, and just making him blue makes it even better.
Absol looks awesome with a reddish-pink tint, and the teal eyes are an awesome touch.


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Favorite: Absol, Metagross, Charizard, Magikarp, Umbreon, and some that I can't remember.


----------



## Fire_Floatzel54

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Buizel and Floatzel looks alot like gold and silver and I just like that. Starmie looks very pretty with a pink orb and Regice looks pretty, too with it`s neon blue color. I also like Porygon-z.

The worst: Shinx Luxio and Luxray are the worst ones ever! They are very ugly. I also hate Lucario and Girantina.


----------



## Skylands

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Lucario should have been red, Shiny Growlithe should have been blue - Many Shiny Pokemon never interested me. The only two majour favourites of mine were Shiny Charizard and Shiny Rayquaza!


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

METAGROSS WINS.

Metagross has always won.

Metagross will always win.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I can't believe no one has said this:

URSARING







OH MY GOD OH MY GOD GET IT OFF GET IT OFF YOU'RE BLINDING MEEEEEEEEEEEE

Others I'm not fond of:

~Nidoqueen. Several people have already mentioned this disaster, and I have nothing to add on. Except that I hate it. A lot.
~Cleffa, Clefairy, and Clefable. The pink is okay, but I hate hate hate those ears. Mint green? What?
~Zubat, Golbat, and Crobat. I hate the first two because of that ugly green color. It looks like the same shade of green as that one fake leaf my cat once puked up. And Crobat... neon pink with green. Ew.
~Primeape. His limbs are some kind of ugly, muddy, brown-green color. Like really disguisting mud. Or crap.
~Magmar and Magmortar. That shade of pink should be a violation of some law. Magby is okay, though.
~Moltres. Pink? Again? What the hell? I'm not sure what color I would've made it, but certainly not this.
~Macargo and Houndoom. What do I hate about them? I hate how the outlines on Macargo's shell and Houndoom's horns suddenly jumps out like AHAHAHAHA LOOK AT ME I HAVE PURPLE/BLUE LINES IN RANDOM PLACES.
~Castform. That purple color is okay, but the mask just makes it... no words.
~Chatot. Nothing is bad except that the wings are _pink,_ which is the most overused color in shiny-dom.

Now for some that I _do_ like:

~Charmander, Charmeleon, and Charizard. I personally am very fond of shinies that are golden, and even though Charizard is pitch black, I like that too. Very... epic. Makes him look evil.
~Caterpie. I love gold.
~Pidgeot. It's gold. And, like I said before, I like gold.
~Ninetales. Lavender? With blue tail tips? Not what I would've thought of, but way better.
~Venomoth. Hey, what do you know. I like shinies that are (pleasant) shades of blue, too.
~Bellsprout. Expect to see a lot of gold shinies on this list.
~Rapidash. It's just so _epic win._ Looks like some kind of ghost-horse. Which I approve of.
~Magikarp and Gyarados. Magikarp because it's gold, and Gyarados because, well, who doesn't love it?
~Dragonair. It's mostly the gold orbs that appeal to me (of course), since I'm not that fond of that particular shade of purple.
~Slugma. Instead of lava, it's QUIKSILVER.
~Tyranitar. If it creates a sandstorm every time it's around, then it must be awesome to look at <3 I like that brown.
~Medicham. For some reason, those blue thighs are oddly, um, what's the word... attractive.
~Torkoal. Because it's gold.
~Swablu and Altaria. Because they're gold.
~Milotic. Because it's gold.
~Clamperl, Gorebyss, and Luvdisc. They're all gold. Keep up with the gold :D
~Metagross. It's silver. And gold.

So, in closure:

I like gold.


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

More shinies that I like:
Luxray: Wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant. *scurries off to chain Shinxes again*
Rapidash: The flames are AWESOME.
Floatzel: I don't know why. I just love it.
Ninetales: It looks like an epic ghost. :D
Dragonite: Why, oh why couldn't that be its normal color? :(
The entire Porygon family: They just look awesome in that color.
Mightyena: Gooooooooooooolllllllllllld.
Manectric: Because it looks like Luxray and that can only be a good thing.

Some that I dislike:
Spearow/Fearow: Yellow-green hurts my eyes.
Growlithe/Arcanine: Amazing Pokémon and they had to make them yellow.
Sneasel/Weavile: Why? Why must they be pink?
Larvitar: The less said about this one, the better.
Jolteon: D-:<

There are more, but I'm getting bored of the random Pokémon generator.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Slartibartfast said:


> Mightyena: Gooooooooooooolllllllllllld.


I agree.

I also agree about Sneasel/Weavile. Except for their feathers.

Because they're GOLD~


----------



## November11

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

.. I was never too fond of smilies because most of them just look odd :v  
and two of my favourites [shedinja & froslass] didn't even have the common courtesy to have different colours at all.  

so the only shinies I'm ever after, really, are yanmega and seviper. they look lovely c:
duskull & gastly look good, too.
Oh, and hoppip o: green tomato.

I'm not sure about worst, though I did find it a bit.. repetitive when many of the blue/water types in Gen III had purple alternate colouration..


----------



## glitchedgamer

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Almost any shiny that is blue is awesome in my book. I hate shinies that are a shade or two darker or lighter than normal.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I really like shiny ponyta now. I chained one, and named it Spectre, because someone said it looked like a ghost horse.


----------



## Minkow

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Surskit.
X3


----------



## Purplemew12

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

I think Breloom's shiny form is awesome. It looks kinda like a fire type, but it's still cool looking, and a grass/fighting type. Also, Zubat. I think it's green asparagus-like color is awesome, and shall continue to say forevermore: SHINY ZUBAT LOOKS LIKE ASPARAGUS!

I do not like Espeon's shiny form. At all. It looks like it came from some distant planet to destroy us all or something. Lime Green. Scary.


----------



## Flygon1

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Tyranitar wins. I love mine. Also:

- Flygon
- Rayquaza
- Charizard
- Glaceon 
- Milotic
- Latias and Latios

Shiny Staravia and Pikachu are kind of lame, though. And Kyogre and Groudon just look gross in purple and lime green.


----------



## Starly

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

*Best:* Charizard

*Worst: *Castform and any other shiny colored simialar to the original pokemon


----------



## Dybael

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Shiny Ninetales and Rapidash are both beautiful and spectral. I also like the Charmander line. Yanma looks good in blue.

As for fugly shinies... Dragonite. The mauveness of Dratini and Dragonair is quite pretty, wtf is with the sudden barftastic olive green? The Machop line has it too, and so does Gloom. It's just not a good color for pokemon. (... I'm probably the only person that doesn't entirely hate it on Nidoqueen, though.)


----------



## Frosty~

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



Dybael said:


> As for fugly shinies... Dragonite. The mauveness of Dratini and Dragonair is quite pretty, wtf is with the sudden barftastic olive green? The Machop line has it too, and so does Gloom. It's just not a good color for pokemon.


The Machop line has green shinies so you can make Incredible Hulk references.
At least that's what I did when I caught a shiny Machoke...


----------



## Chopsuey

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Luv:
~Metagross, because it's badass.
~Aggron, because it's badass
~Seviper, because it's again, badass
~Starmie, because it's- OH NEVER MIND!
~Beedrill, blue eyes look weird (In a good way) on it! And it's green. And I own one.
~Tentacruel, more green, finally gives us a break from that red! I also own one of them.
~Zubat line, I own them. Only reason.
~Vaporeon, it's pretty.

I HATE THEM:
~Shellos, or as my friend nicknamed them, "Shell-ass".

Other than Shellos, I like about any shiny.  Because they're badass.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



shadow_lugia said:


> ~Cleffa, Clefairy, and Clefable. The pink is okay, but I hate hate hate those ears. Mint green? What?


D= I love shiny clefairy! D=



shadow_lugia said:


> ~Chatot. Nothing is bad except that the wings are _pink,_ which is the most overused color in shiny-dom.


And chatot! D=

Other than those I agree with yah. =]


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Like: Anything dark (Camerupt, Seadra). Anything with a nice smooth-looking color palate (Cacturne, Camerupt also).

Dislike: Anything light (Ponyta, Ho-Oh). Anything with huge amounts of contrast (Kingler, Voltorb). Anything with huge jumps in the shading (Octillery, Breloom).

So in conclusion: Camerupt = Awesome.


----------



## Togetic

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Yes - Most Shinies with a strong but smooth colours. (Rayquaza is a good example)

No - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Oh god thats ugly.


----------



## Chopsuey

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*



DarthWaffles said:


> Yes - Most Shinies with a strong but smooth colours. (Rayquaza is a good example)
> 
> No -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god thats ugly.


D: HOW COULD YOU? That thing is drop dead sexy!


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

While it's not the worst, I've always really disliked how they made Pikachu's shiny form so boring. You'd think they'd make an effort for their mascot ):

I'm very fond of shiny Umbreon. While most of the other Eeveelutions are bright enough to see from space, I think the much-more-subtle blue rings look fantastic.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Fearow, because it's gold and I have one. x)

Eevee and Umbreon are quite awesome as well.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*





*>*






_Goood_ why would they change it?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

All of my favourite Pokémon have stupid Shinies.



























Yuck, yuck WHY does it have to the the only shiny i ever got ;^;, meh way better non-shiny, yuck, yuck, is that even shiny at all I can barely tell.

All the ones that are puke-green or puke-yellow or puke-yellow-green or start off dark and then go a horrid bright blue or pink that doesn't suit them  at all (eg Murkrow line) are rubbish. As are the ones that hardly change, what's the point?

Sandlash, Vulpix line, Voltorb line, Magikarp line, Cyndaquil line, Spinarak line, Raikou (IT LOOKS LIKE A TIGER), Beldum line, the Regis, the Skorupi line, the Tangela line, Espeon, Umbreon, Electabuzz, Electivire and Weezing all look good or not bad. The Porygon line looks sort of funky but I'm not sure I'm too keen on it.


----------



## Professor Wesker

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

My favorites: Gardevoir, Drapion, Charizard, Rayquaza, Chansey, Pinsir, Milotic, and Mightyena.

I do NOT like shiny Weavile, and I'm a bit tired of shiny Gyarados.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

look at glaceon. then look at shiny glaceon.

see the huge difference?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

Crobat.

IT'S BRIGHT PINK.


----------



## TealJolteon

*Re: Best and worst-looking Shiny Pokémon?*

My favorite shiny differences are Umbreon and Electrike easily. Some other cool ones I think are the Treecko line, the Porygon line, the Beldum line, and Espeon.

The worst in my opinion are pretty much any where two contrasting colors are made duller and similar to each other. Vaporeon, Flareon and Cyndaquil come to mind there.


----------

